# 1DX, 580EX11 connections



## Philburt (Dec 27, 2014)

I have recently purchased a 1DX (upgrade from 7d) and already had a 580EX11, but discovered that I can't use the 580 remotely. I was thinking about a YN-622-Tx as I don't want to spend a lot as I haven't used flash much as mainly a wildlife photographer but now wanting to expand. So, can someone explain want I would need to start with -without spending a lot! Also are the Yongnuo any good for 'not so serious' work? 

many thanks!
Phil


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 27, 2014)

A used ST-E2 might be an option to consider.


----------



## TowcesterNews (Dec 27, 2014)

Second ST E3, but also consider another 580 EX II of eventthe 580 EX, both good flashes, just gives you a few more options. Might be able to get one for the same price you then as ST E3 - which uses a slightly odd battery.

If you say with Canon 580 EX II, you will be able to set the up and operate from the camera too

Watch out though the Infra red trigger is line of sight only and not great outdoors at all.

Canon updated to 600 which has IR and radio - much better for off camera work.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 27, 2014)

I bought a tiny little 90EX on Amazon for $45 It acts as a master if I want to use my 580 EX II remotely, and also works on my G1X, and SX50 HS. I see the price is up to $54 now, but its still a handy and cheap flash that can act as a master, or be used on small Canon cameras.

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Speedlite-90EX-Flash-Camera/dp/B00GFWBOFC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419702782&sr=8-1&keywords=90EX


----------



## eninja (Dec 30, 2014)

Second to 90ex. more portable, use AAA battery, latest model, uses in camera menu, can Manual wireless flash to multiple slave (I haven't try this yet, only base from user manual). But I am not sure outdoor bright sunlight and outdoor distance). Plus, your used to it same like other built in flash.


----------

